# blind rabbet joint with rabbet



## gene44 (Dec 20, 2015)

I am fairly new to wood working and want to do a blind rabbet joint with a rabbet on a rectangle frame so i can inlay plywood into the frame. As of right now i have a table saw and a hand held router. I have tried to find how to do this by googling but no luck. Any suggestions thanks for your time.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Would love to help but not sure exactly what you are asking. Can you perhaps show a drawing or picture and a description of what you want to acomplish?


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Are you asking about using a groove along the inside edges of the frame to hold a piece of plywood captive?


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

You need a couple of guide boards on either side of the router clamped to your work. This will make sure your dado is straight and the correct width.

Speaking of width plywood tends to be undersized. 3/4 nominal can be 23/32! You can either buy a special routerbit or use a smaller bit (say 1/2) and adjust the guide boards to limit the travel to 23/32.

Practice with scrap until you're ready for the finished goods.

M


----------



## gene44 (Dec 20, 2015)

> Are you asking about using a groove along the inside edges of the frame to hold a piece of plywood captive?
> 
> - WoodNSawdust


----------



## gene44 (Dec 20, 2015)

Yes that is exactly it is for cornhole boards, trying to make where it is hard to see any seems from the frame and top. I have scraps i can practice on before trying on a real board.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

If you are mitering the corners you can do it all on the table saw.

After you've determined the width and depth, set your saw to cut accordingly.
You can make multiple passes to create the groove.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

Just ignore that she says "Hey ladies " at the beginning 






Then miter your pieces together to make the frame. Hope this helped.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Do you intend to make the B rabbet before or after the frame is put together?

How thick are the frame pieces? Are the frame corner going to be 45 degrees?

The more information you give the better answer you'll get and is less time.


----------



## gene44 (Dec 20, 2015)

Thank you for the help, I think I would cut the blind rabbet first then do the rabbet cut along the stock of wood. The frames are to be made with 1×4's.


----------

